# Password Problem When Installing SBS 2003 R2



## RubeFoster (Mar 4, 2013)

Attempting fresh install of SBS 2003 R2 on a Dell PowerEdge 840. Installation opens window that asks for a User Name and Organization. At no point does it request a password. However, when I reboot, the system requires Cntrl-Alt-Del and asks for User Name and Password. If I hit Enter with the window blank, I cannot log on.

Can someone help me? I am adept at XP but a novice with server software.


----------



## TekTime (Sep 22, 2009)

Usually the password is the same as the local password used to log into the machine or domain.

You may have success with resetting the domain password; not sure if it will work for your version but it's worth a shot.

Here's a link with the procedure:

http://www.petri.co.il/reset_domain_admin_password_in_windows_server_2003_ad.htm


----------

